# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Honey Bee population effects on native Bumble and wild bees

## Calum

I know this is anecdotal, but as I was home in Scotland on the south side of Gairloch I noticed the place was really alive with bumble bees. 20-30 to a willow tree.

In this area there are no bees being kept at this time. I thought how lovely it would be to have a few hives there.

Back in Germany watching the activity of bees around the willow trees, I saw hardly any bumble bees at all. 

So I was thinking maybe it would be a shame to introduce bees to an area that can’t really support them as a couple of colonies could well demolish the forage for numerous native 'wild bees'.
I'd be interested in other peoples thoughts on this idea.

----------


## Jon

Bumbles can forage on a lot of stuff honey bees cannot due to the longer proboscis but they do share quite a bit of forage.
You see bumbles in the foxgloves but a honey bee cannot reach.
I think there have been cases in nature reserves where they have refused to stock honeybees for the reason you cite.

----------


## chris

This morning, I was standing, wrapped up in an anorak, underneath a plum tree, which was buzzing loudly, and looking up I could see loads of bumbles. This afternoon, under the same buzzing tree, I was wearing a t-shirt, and saw loads of honey bees. So maybe the bumbles can also forage at lower temps. than the honey bees?

----------


## Calum

they can fly at colder temps , and are bought in numbers here by farmers for pollination of pear and cherry trees (they sometimes bloom while the weather is too cold for bees). Not that they help much, a colony does more in twenty sunny minutes than a cloud of bumbles...

----------


## Jon

The commercial tomato growers here bring in bumble colonies from Holland to do pollination work in greenhouses.

----------


## chris

Here they use vibrators, but hey, this IS France

----------


## gavin

We use vibrators for wild potatoes ... but only in the greenhouse ... after all, this IS Scotland.  :EEK!: 

Calum, I know beekeepers in Big Sand on the other side of the loch, at Naast, and there are more in Gairloch I think.  Plus long-established wild/feral colonies in Poolewe and further round the coast towards Dundonnell now threatened by Varroa coming into the area nearby.  Many are native types, so the pity might be to bring in non-native and ill-adapted stock!

Margie held a meeting for local beekeepers in the Old Inn recently.

I think that honeybees and native bumbles can co-exist nicely.

----------


## Calum

Hi Gavin,
yes I was at the meeting, it was my birthday, I think I left a lasting impression. Ah well, such is life.

What interests me is the idea that many eusocial and semisocial bees are especially adapted to live on the very edges of where  european honey bees can be kept, or in areas beyond where they can survive undomesticated. 
The effect on the eusocial and semisocial bees population of the introduction of say 10 colonies into one of these areas or an island for instance could in theory devistate the local populations. In an island situation this could even lead to the complete loss of isolated gene pools.. I also think that honeybees and native bumbles can co-exist nicely, assuming there is enough forage for all of them, when they need it.

----------


## Easy beesy

Calum 

Are you using semi social to describe the bees more commonly referred to as 'solitary'?

Cx

----------


## susbees

When the comfrey flowers here on the bank above the back door the bumbles work 05.30-22.00 and in quite heavy rain. The hive bees nip out at 10.00 and are home by 18.00.

Today, finally, the hive bees gave in and stayed home after dodging the rain for days. In the rain and clag the bumbles were flitting about in the cherry trees. 

We have loads of the common bumble species...we provide both habitat and forage.

----------


## Calum

> Calum 
> 
> Are you using semi social to describe the bees more commonly referred to as 'solitary'?
> 
> Cx


Hi,
nope bumble bees are semi social. (aren't they?) Solitary are solitary.

----------


## Easy beesy

Hi Calum 
Can I ask then which bees are eusocial?  I thought bumbles were classed as eusocial?
Eb

What interests me is the idea that many eusocial and semisocial bees are 
The effect on the eusocial and semisocial bees population of the

----------


## Calum

Hi

short answer:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bee#Eus...emisocial_bees
so my mistake in my response. Still any one know of the effects on local populations of insects through introduction of kept honey bees in remote areas/islands? Could lead to loss of diversity which would be a shame.

----------

